# Can I get some quality assurance?



## Gambling (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out the quality of the bud I get. I know schwag and reggies when I see one, but the mids,beasts and headies are kinda hard for me to tell. I'm not new to smoking, I just never payed attention to it until I started thinking about growing. I have some mauwie wowie that I bought from a new dealer because my good one was on vacation. Can you guys take a look at it for me and help me examine the quality of my bud a little better?

This one is pretty dry, but still has enough moisture in it so that it doesn't break off or crumble too easily. The smell is piney and has a strong sour pungent smell like an old wet gym sock almost. It doesn't really hit me all that well either when I smoke it though, but still enough to get me slightly stoopid . She charged $20 a gram which I thought was a rip since it didn't hit nearly as good as my last batch and the smoke gave off that pretty bad stereotypical burnt skunky weed smell.



















The last bud I smoked from my good dealer was pretty awesome. He sold me some Carribean Dream for $15 a g and worth it! It was nice and dense with some dark green leaves and colorful buds. The kief on it was like pollen and the aroma... Oh god the aroma. It had a very crisp fresh piney christmas tree smell. It didn't stink at all even after we hot boxed the room. It still just smelled like fresh weed! I used this as a comparison and came to the conclusion that I got ripped. What do you guys think?


----------



## MADVILLAIN.CA (Jun 21, 2013)

LMAO OH GO THE AROMA lol... fresh/wet weed= rip off ... your dealer can name his or her buds anything they want so just look for smell, density, and "crytals"


----------



## BluJayz (Jul 1, 2013)

Well I'm sure this is long smoked but it has crystals visible to the eye, its decently trimmed so someone put some love into it. Wither its a quality strain and has been cured properly cannot be told from pictures. 

It does look somewhat like "Maui Wowie" Its just missing red color and more crystals.


----------



## CASPA420 (Jul 3, 2013)

Looks really good man.its hard to know for shure what strain it truly is.what matters its that its good quality .


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 15, 2013)

That is some midgrade outdoor!


----------

